

SVG-edit is a fast, web-based, Javascript-driven SVG editor - chaosmachine
http://code.google.com/p/svg-edit/

======
chaosmachine
Demo here: [http://svg-
edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/2.5.1/editor/svg...](http://svg-
edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/2.5.1/editor/svg-editor.html)

